# dodge ram whining noise?



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello my plow site friends. I have a 04 ram 2500, 4x4, 4 door, long be,d hem,i auto. I am getting a high pitched whining noise between 1200 and 1600 rpms. I took the truck to a tranny shop they said its not the trans or t case. I had the windows down on the truck today trying to figure it out, and its in the back half of the truck. The part I don't get is that it comes and goes. It seems to go away when it "warms up" I was thinking a u joint or carrier bearing. Thanks for any input


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Check the rear diff.....


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont think it is in the rear end, because it does not get louder with speed, and its only there untill it warms up. And it does not sound like a grea whine.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

apik1;1205979 said:


> Hello my plow site friends. I have a 04 ram 2500, 4x4, 4 door, long be,d hem,i auto. I am getting a high pitched whining noise between 1200 and 1600 rpms. I took the truck to a tranny shop they said its not the trans or t case. I had the windows down on the truck today trying to figure it out, and its in the back half of the truck. The part I don't get is that it comes and goes. It seems to go away when it "warms up" I was thinking a u joint or carrier bearing. Thanks for any input


Look in the bed of the truck. It might be one of your sidewalk guys:laughing::laughing:

Sorry I couldn't resist. I was going to say turbocharger until I read the whole post and you said the back of the truck. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

dforbes;1206526 said:


> Look in the bed of the truck. It might be one of your sidewalk guys:laughing::laughing: Sorry I couldn't resist. I was going to say turbocharger until I read the whole post and you said the back of the truck. Sorry I can't help.


its more like the whole crew wining not just one!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

it is whining because it is a Dodge and not a Ford....lol
hows the ujoints?


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

How Cold has it been up your way?/ It could very well be the rear diff whining because the gear oil in the diff is so thick due to the extreme cold. If the problem persists you may want to switch to a synthetic in the winter.


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

check your universals in your driveshaft and grease them. does it do it when its warm or cold? or both


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

And the broken part was.......... pinion bearing


----------

